# dwarf cuviers caiman for sale



## joyrescue (Feb 21, 2012)

we are selling are dwarf cuviers caiman eats great handles very nice £350 ono dwa or psl holders only sorry bout adding on here but wont let me add on dwa classifieds for some reason asked admin but get no reply thanks may swap or trade why thanks


----------



## REPTINATIONAL (Apr 8, 2012)

*reptinational*

got any photos


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

any pics pleae


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

hey, just wanted to know about the size of the caiman, if you have any pics etc? licencing is no problem.


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

same as base, already have a spectacled in the shop, but fancying a dwarf aswell:mf_dribble:, also looking for a female spect to pair up with mine, minimum three foot needed
cheers chris


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

you need a speccy around 3 foot? can keep my eyes out.. ive seen so many babys around lately though.. never any grown on ones..

you should go for an african dwarf too.. theyre pretty beast  gotta love it when they just hate someone for no reason.. and growl and hiss at them from across the room.


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

lol id have the lot base but its all down to space really mate, im planning on building the specys new enclosure for the summer so thought a dwarf could go in the specs old enclosure, running out of space for my own bits in shop lol. ive also got my small collection of european vipers growing by the minute to so need to put a stop to it!! theres already resident display argy tegu and retic etc so definate the last with the dwarf... for now!!! ha ha


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

CPOW said:


> lol id have the lot base but its all down to space really mate, im planning on building the specys new enclosure for the summer so thought a dwarf could go in the specs old enclosure, running out of space for my own bits in shop lol. ive also got my small collection of european vipers growing by the minute to so need to put a stop to it!! theres already resident display argy tegu and retic etc so definate the last with the dwarf... for now!!! ha ha


 
You putting me in the specs tank :gasp::gasp::gasp:...............:lol2:


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

ha ha ha :2thumb::2thumb: you would probably be quite an attraction stevie!!! lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

CPOW said:


> ha ha ha :2thumb::2thumb: you would probably be quite an attraction stevie!!! lol


Already am mate :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

i'd buy one


----------

